# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  الفكر القانوني في مصر الفرعونيه ..

## هيثم الفقى

الفكر القانوني في مصر الفرعونية 






لم يكشف عن أي مجموعات قانونية في مصر القديمة وذلك أن المجموعات  القانونية قد كتبت على أوراق البردي والجلود ولظروف معينة لم تصل إلينا أما  السبب الثاني ان المصري تكن لديه مجموعات قانونية متكاملة وكان البديل  قواعد العدالة التي ينظمها الملك الإله ، النظر إلى العدالة (( ماعة ))  تعني التوازن والتعايش مع جميع العناصر بسلام وانسجام . 

 لقد بنى  قدماء المصريين أساس سلطتهم الحكومية على مجموعة من المبادئ والقواعد التي  يجب أن يسيروا عليها وكانت مرشدا لعلاقتهم مع الإله ، لقد كان الملك هو  المشرف على تشريع القوانين والسلطات القضائية وهو المصدر الأعلى للقوانين .

 ونلاحظ أن النصوص القانونية النادرة تتعلق بحالات فردية خاصة ومن  عصور متباعدة ولقد أشار المؤرخون اليونان انه يوجد قانون مصري مكتوب في  ثمانية كتب ولم يعرف الا منذ العصر الأخير ، وقد نسب المصريون الكثير من  قوانينهم الى أصل الهي وذكر ديودور الصقلي أن المصريين أخبروه أن كتب  القانون المقدسة قد وضعها ( تحوت ) اله الحكمة وقد أشار الى قوانين سنها  بعض الملوك والحكماء ، وقد اتجه بعض الباحثين بعدم وجود قانون في مصر قبل  عهد الرومان . 
 

وتتمثل مصادر القانون المصري في ثلاثة مصادر: 


المصدر الأول هو العرف حيث أن النظم القانونية التي كانت مطبقة في  العصر الفرعوني لم تنشأ من الفراغ وانما هي استمرار لنظم كانت معروفة في  السابق . 


المصدر  الثاني هو التشريع وكانت سلطة إصدار  قواعد عامة ملزمة لفرعون فكان له سلطة إصدار القوانين ، ومما يدل على ذلك  ما وصل إلينا من بعض المراسيم والقوانين التي أصدرها الملوك وتتعلق بإعفاء  المعابد والكهنة من بعض الأعباء . 


المصدر الثالث هو  السوابق القضائية لا توجد معلومات أن أحكام المحاكم كانت تعد مصدرا من  مصادر القانون وكان للسوابق القضائية دور في تفسير القواعد القانونية  وتطبيقها .


 ويستدل من والوثائق القانونية أن الملكية  الخاصة كانت موجودة وكانت تنتقل إلى الآخرين وكانت هناك مساواة ين الرجل  وزوجته أمام القانون ، وكان الأطفال يتساوون بنصيبهم في الميراث أبويهم بغض  النظر عن الوصية وتوجد وثيقة ترجع الى الأسرة الرابعة توضح الأشياء المراد  بيعها وتعرف بأسم (( عقد بيع منزل صغير )) .

 وفي الأسرة  الخامسة تكشف بردية برلين 9010 عن حالة جديدة وهي الوراثة ، وقد وجد في  هذا العصر عن نظام قضائي متكامل حيث يقوم الأشخاص بتقديم حججهم ووثائقهم  وشهادة الشهود للمحكمة . 

 ويلاحظ أن أحد أبناء أوسر رفع قضية  ليحرم الأخ الأكبر من ميزة الأشراف على ممتلكات والده بعد وفاته ، بينما في  المرحلة السابقة وحتى الأسرة الخامسة كانت التركة توزع بين جميع الأبناء  مباشرة .

 وتشير رسائل الوزير (( حقا نخت )) الى بعض المسائل  القانونية ، لقد كان الملك يغيب فترات طويلة عن بلدته بكان ينيب ابنه  الأكبر في الأشراف على ممتلكاته في طيبه . 

 قبل قيام ( حقا نخت )  بأول رحلة إلى الشمال جمع في حضرته ابنه ( مرسو ) وولدين أخرين من أكبر  أولاده ومعهم أمين أسرته حيث سجل وثيقة أمامهم كتب تاريخ السنة والشهر  واليوم . 

 ولما أراد القيام بالرحلة الثانية أحضر الوثيقة القديمة  وأضاف إليها تقويم عقاره وعندما فاض النيل راسل ابنه ، ومن خلال رسائل (  حقا نخت ) أنه يرغب في الحصول على عائد الزراعة وكان يريد من الناس أن  يعملوا بأقصى جهدهم وبأقل أجر . 

 وتكشف الرسائل أيضا بعض الجوانب  القانونية وهي القيام الابن الأكبر بالأشراف على ممتلكات الأسرة عند غياب  الأب وكان هذا الأشراف يتم تسجيله في وثيقة أمام شهود ولم يكن الأشراف  مطلقا وكان هناك ثواب وعقاب .

 وجاء من الأسرة (13) وثيقة مهمة  وتسجل هذه الوثيقة التوصل مع أحد رجال الدولة حيث قام ببيع وظيفته إلى شخص  آخر في مقابل مادي وهناك موافقة ملكية .

 ونجد ان العقود فيها بعض  الأمور القانونية وهي الحرص في التأكيد في عقد البيع على ان البائع هو  المالك الحقيقي لما يبيع ولا توجد عوائق تقف في نقل ملكية ما يباع وتضمن  بعض الشروط التي كان على المشتري الوفاء بها ، وتضمن العقد الإشارة إلي  كاتب العقد والشهود وكذلك تدوين تاريخ العقد . 

 وجاء في بردية  بروكلين من الأسرة (13) لأن امرأة متزوجة تتمتع بحقوقها القانونية قامت  برفع دعوى قضائية ضد والدها لحماية مصالحها والحصول على ممتلكاتها منه ،  وكان للمرأة أهليتها القانونية أمام القانون .

 توضح التعليمات  التي وجهت للوزير بمناسبة توليه منصبة احترامه القانون والعمل به والتمسك  بالقانون فيه أمان للحاكم ، وكانت توجد حجرة في المحكمة لحفظ الوثائق أما  بخصوص الإجراءات القضائية واستئناف الأحكام توجد وثيقة من عهد رعمسيس  الثاني ، وتوجد بعض الحالات الاستثنائية وخاصة فيما يتعلق بالحوادث التي  يرتكبها الذين يحيطون بالملك . 

 ويشير مرسوم إصلاحات ( حور محب )  إلى وجود محاكم في الأقاليم واختار رجالا يتسمون بالزانة والخلق القويم  للعمل بالقضاء وقام بتوزيعهم في المدن الكبيرة وأصبح كل شخص يتمتع  بالاطمئنان وبالنسبة لقضاء المعابد فقد تولى الكهنة مناصب القضاء في جميع  العصور أما ساحات القضاء العليا فكانت تعقد في العاصمة .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ثانيا : فكرة العدالة في مصر الفرعونية : 


 عبر عن العدالة في اللغة المصرية القديمة بكلمة واحدة هي (  ماعة ) بمعنى الحق والعدالة والصدق وأصبحت (ماعة) آلهة للعدالة والصدق  والاستقامة وكان لها دور فعال في انجاح النظام السياسي وكانت كلمة (ماعة)  تستخدم في أول الأمر لمعنى واحد هو الحق ثم اخذ معنى ( ماعة ) يتسع حتى صار  يشمل معنى أشمل .

 ونشأت ( ماعة ) في أول الأمر كأمر شخصي خاص  بالفرد للدلالة على الخلق العظيم في الأسرة التي تحيط بالإنسان مباشرة ،  وأصبح تأثيرها واضحا في واجبات الحكومة نحو عامة أفراد الشعب تحيز لأسرة  الحاكم . 

 وتحتوي متون الأهرام على أدلة لا تقبل الشك أن قوة  العدالة كانت أقوى من سلطان الملك ، وتظهر متون الأهرام أن الملك كان يستمر  في إظهار نفس الصفات الحسنة بعد وفاته وانتقاله الى السماء ، ونظرا  لارتباط الملوك بإقامة العدل فقد تلقب أحد ملوك مصر من الأسرة الخامسة بلقب  العدالة .

 ونتيجة لانهيار الدولة القديمة دخلت مصر مرحلة انهيار  السلطة المركزية وتفتت البلاد وتعرف هذه المرحلة باسم الثورة الاجتماعية  الأولي وحاول بعض المفكرين وضع الحلول حتى تتمكن البلاد من الخروج من هذه  الأزمة وكانت فكرة العدالة هي الأساس التي اعتمدت عليه آراؤهم وعلى أساس  وجود جيل من الموظفين الذين يتصفون بالعدل والأمانة في ظل حكم ملكي يقوم  على العدل والإخلاص وأنه لا خلاص لمصر إلا بوجودهما معا وكان المفكرون  يحسون بالحاجة الى وجود حاكم عادل ومن المفكرين الحكيم (ايبو– ور ) وقد عبر  عن رأيه في الحاكم المثالي وحدود سلطاته فنجد صورة الملك الأمثل الذي لا  يحمل في قلبه شرا . 

 وقال أيضا الحكيم ( نفرتي ) عن الحاكم وصفاته  أن من واجبة إعادة الوحدة إلى البلاد وتحريرها من الأجانب ثم تعود العدالة  الى مكانها وأن الظلم ينفى من الأرض . 

 وفيما يتصل بطبيعة النظام  السياسي الداخلي الذي حدده نجد أنه وضع فيه أساسا للمساواة الاجتماعية  والسياسية بين جميع أفراد الشعب في تقلد الوظائف وتجدر الإشارة أن الموازين  كانت تعتبر رمزا انتشر تداوله في الحياة المصرية . 

 وكان لأفكار  الثورة الاجتماعية الأولي أثارها الإيجابية على نظام الحكم في مصر فنجد أن  الملوك قد عادوا العدالة من جديد واستمرت هذا الروح خلال عصر الدولة  الحديثة .

----------

